#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Oil and Gas Journal

## bhartendu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Oil and Gas Journal

----------


## Chemster980

Oil & Gas Journal Volume: 106
Issue: 46
Dec 08, 2008

General Interest
Editorial: Obama and climate change 
The problem with being president of the United States is that the holder of the office must balance priorities, make ultimate compromises, and still lead. 

Special Report: Oil industry ramps up for hydrogen vehicles 
In the coming decades, demand for energy in the world will increase significantly, while access to easy oil will become more difficult, and the threats of global warming will continue to grow. 

Special Report: Industry high grading alternative energy assets 
Oil companies are rearranging and fine tuning their alternative energy assets to determine which ones they want to pursue for pilot demonstration projects and eventual commercialization, an industry consultant believes. 

CGES: Russia grappling with faulty oil export tax system 
Russian producers and the government have been hit hard by a crude export tax system that has proven incapable of coping with the rapid drop in oil prices that started in early July. 

WoodMac: Natural gas to trade at $5-6/MMbtu to 2013 
US natural gas is expected to trade at $5-6/MMbtu over the next 5 years, said an executive of Wood Mackenzie Ltd., Edinburgh, at a recent energy forum sponsored by that firm in Houston. 

Analyst sees Libyas oil, gas production rising 
Libya will supply 17.37% of Africas regional oil supply by 2012, while accounting for about 7.45% of African oil demand, according to a recent BMI analyst report. 

Watching The World: Cash flows to ice floes 
No one can be sure if Santa Claus exists, but oil and gas companies may soon find out as more of them head toward the North Pole in the search for new reserves. 

Watching Government: Republicans on the rise 
Two congressional Republicans are poised to move into important positions for the oil and gas industry as the US Senate and House change committee assignments. 

BLM Utah head defers leases in response to NPS concerns 
Two congressional Republicans are poised to move into important positions for the oil and gas industry as the US Senate and House change committee assignments. 

Saudi Aramco delays fourth development project 
Saudi Aramco, continuing to review and delay development projects in the light of the global financial crisis, has cancelled plans for a $1.2 billion project to restart production from its historic Dammam oil field. 

US, Canadian producers post strong 3Q results 
Record oil prices in July and strong refining margins in September resulted in a surge in earnings for a group of US-based oil and gas producers and refiners for the third quarter of this year. 

Exploration & Development
Ghanas latest discovery hints at growing potential 
Tullow Oil PLC (Tullow) said its recent shallow-water Ebony discovery in the Gulf of Guinea off Ghana could be an indication of further prospectivity in deeper water. 

Research sought on unconventional gas 
Research Partnership to Secure Energy for America (RPSEA), Sugar Land, Tex., has requested industry proposals for projects on gas shales, coalbed methane water management, and tight sands. 

Drilling & Production
Tests prove out self-powered, wireless, pump torquemeter 
Laboratory tests and a field trial in Carmopolis field in northeastern Brazil verified that a self-powered, wireless torquemeter provided a new and better method for determining the reducer torque in a beam pumping unit. 

Processing
Study compares C2-recovery for conventional turboexpander, GSP 
Among the various ethane-recovery processes, the turboexpander process is the most widely used. 

Transportation
China seeks oil security through fleet expansion 
Chinas push for energy security has prompted a program for building 70 additional very large crude carrier (VLCC) tankers. 

Regular Features
OGJ Newsletter 


Advertisers Index 


Journally Speaking

Happy accidents 
Thanks to a guy working on hydraulic pressure in Italian Renaissance water gardens, we have the combustion engine, said James Burke in his book Connections. 

Letters

Response to responses 
You have published two responses in recent Journals to my letter on global warming (OGJ, July 7, 2008, p. 12). 

Equip/Software/Lit

Equipment/Software/Literature 
The ALTOSONIC III, a three-beam custody transfer ultrasonic flowmeter, is intended to replace turbines and other type meters in the fiscal measurement of light liquid hydrocarbons. 

Editor's Perspective

Financial crisis hurts outlook for EU energy goals 
The folly of governmental targets for energy use is coming into clear focus in Europe. 

Market Journal

OPEC: Oil demand deteriorates 
Although there were no production adjustments at their Nov. 29 consultation in Cairo, members of the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries did note the rapid deterioration of demand prospects since their Oct. 24 agreement to reduce production effective Nov. 1. 

Services/Suppliers

Services/Suppliers 

*DOWNLOAD*



[hide]http://rapidshare.com/files/170965485/OGJ_20081208_Dec_2008.pdf[/hide]

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## alaa_alsarmad

*thanks for sharing*

----------


## icqaa

do u huave the Oil and Gas Journal - February 14, 2000？
thank u very much！
good man

----------


## insult2injury

> do u huave the Oil and Gas Journal - February 14, 2000？
> thank u very much！
> good man



Specific article?

----------


## Chemster980

*22 Dec 08*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*05 Jan 09*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*19 Jan 09*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*09 Feb 09*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*21 Feb 09*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## rockit

Thank you !!

Keep up this good work.

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks a lot

----------


## paolomaldini

unconventional gas reservoirs  please

----------


## shigem_26

does anyone have the following paper

New method speeds pressure-relief manifold design - Oil and Gas Journal November 20. 1978

Thanks

----------


## john zink

links was expired!!

See More: Oil and Gas Journal

----------


## john zink

is any body have a oil and gas journal ,vol. 106 ,no. 28 ,july 28 ,2008 ?

----------


## mrbeen

hello all,

can any one give me a ASME Journal of Manufacturing Science and Engineering full 1960 to still this data paper.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please ....

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------

